# Anyone With a 2JZ/240SX Plug and Play Harness from Phoenix Tuning or Tech2 READ THIS



## Dr Tweak (Apr 25, 2005)

I understand that some of you guys are having a problem with an early rev limit. We have replicated this problem on an in-shop S14 and found the solution. If any of you guys are having it, please give me a call right away at 404-474-4573 or email me at [email protected] so that we can get you taken care of!

-Doc Phoenix Tuning - Home


----------

